# What did you think of last years season dates in the zone 3?



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

The Doob said:


> I'm fairly certain that the kill boards at the State Game Areas will bear witness to the higher kill rates in October versus that of November. Now, if you go by the first 30 days of the season versus the last 30 days, I believe you will get an even greater disparity - again in favor of the earlier dates.


Never hunted the flats or anything public in MI to be quite honest just for the pure fact of pressure and idiots. But out of curiousity what is the level of participation for October vs November?


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

SBE II said:


> Never hunted the flats or anything public in MI to be quite honest just for the pure fact of pressure and idiots. But out of curiousity what is the level of participation for October vs November?


Just based on the number of guys I see I would guess close to double in Oct. With the exception of flight days. 


Sent from my badazz phone using a badazz app


----------



## Kingcrapp (Jan 6, 2009)

Ok I get it. Based on numbers of hunters. 



The Doob said:


> I'm fairly certain that the kill boards at the State Game Areas will bear witness to the higher kill rates in October versus that of November. Now, if you go by the first 30 days of the season versus the last 30 days, I believe you will get an even greater disparity - again in favor of the earlier dates.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

SBE II said:


> Never hunted the flats or anything public in MI to be quite honest just for the pure fact of pressure and idiots. But out of curiousity what is the level of participation for October vs November?


I can speak for Shiawassee and say participation drops steadily around the first week of November. Especially week day hunts. Now if the birds are in and decoying well, then word spreads quickly and hunter numbers will spike up again.

I think the DNR's hunter opinion survey results show pretty similar patterns.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> I can speak for Shiawassee and say participation drops steadily around the first week of November. Especially week day hunts. Now if the birds are in and decoying well, then word spreads quickly and hunter numbers will spike up again.
> 
> I think the DNR's hunter opinion survey results show pretty similar patterns.


But this would go again toward a higher kill rate, bottom line more people that are out equates to more birds on the ground. But in regards to your post most have said the migration at the flats occurs the last week of October but it sounds like when the word gets out in November then everyone heads back out....so I guess can someone tell me why earlier is better?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

SBE II said:


> But this would go again toward a higher kill rate, bottom line more people that are out equates to more birds on the ground. But in regards to your post most have said the migration at the flats occurs the last week of October but it sounds like when the word gets out in November then everyone heads back out....so I guess can someone tell me why earlier is better?


Late october-earl nov is mallard migration bulk....which most of us target. Woodies, teal, etc...are heavy before that (which i know u know). Early october is just optimal someone who wants to shoot everything. Later is better for us mallard chasers.


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

SBE II said:


> But this would go again toward a higher kill rate, bottom line more people that are out equates to more birds on the ground. But in regards to your post most have said the migration at the flats occurs the last week of October but it sounds like when the word gets out in November then everyone heads back out....so I guess can someone tell me why earlier is better?


The peak of migration, and the peak of duck harvesting, are not necessarily the same thing. Yes, we who hunt Shiawassee (or many other parts of central/bay area/eastern/SE Michigan) would probably agree with the DNR's figures that the peak migration is very late October through about November 10 -15. But that doesn't mean they are easily harvested. Often you get a day or two of good hunting with "new birds", then they get smart really quick and become "stale". We often have 15-20k birds in the refuge the first week of November, but unless they are working our spreads, many guys don't bother hunting. That's just hunters...no matter where you hunt.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> The peak of migration, and the peak of duck harvesting, are not necessarily the same thing. Yes, we who hunt Shiawassee (or many other parts of central/bay area/eastern/SE Michigan) would probably agree with the DNR's figures that the peak migration is very late October through about November 10 -15. But that doesn't mean they are easily harvested. Often you get a day or two of good hunting with "new birds", then they get smart really quick and become "stale". We often have 15-20k birds in the refuge the first week of November, but unless they are working our spreads, many guys don't bother hunting. That's just hunters...no matter where you hunt.


Yea I would say south of 94 is usually Thanksgiving and beyond. With the warming trend that has occured the past couple of years, I'm not surprised that the ducks become stale. They do the same thing in SD and get up into the smart weed and have 0 interest in decoy spreads or calling.

On a side note, from all the posting I think we can concur that the kill numbers are high for October because of participation...


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

I'm sure most of you know this and just hasn't been addressed, One of the main reason hunter numbers drop in November is because of hunters looking for that trophy whitetail. Once rut comes in waterfowl hunting takes a back seat to deer hunting except for the hard core waterfowlers. There is absolutley nothing you can do to stop that short of calling off deer season. You can't do 2 things at once and deer hunting is and always will be a priority to the majority of hunters.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Coldwater Charters said:


> I'm sure most of you know this and just hasn't been addressed, One of the main reason hunter numbers drop in November is because of hunters looking for that trophy whitetail. Once rut comes in waterfowl hunting takes a back seat to deer hunting except for the hard core waterfowlers. There is absolutley nothing you can do to stop that short of calling off deer season. You can't do 2 things at once and deer hunting is and always will be a priority to the majority of hunters.


I was going to say the same thing earlier. Deer hunting is king in this state, no matter how much we waterfowlers dont't want to admit it, and the revenue that is generated is enormous. Whenever I see someone post on the waterfowl forum something like "why should we care what deer hunters think" or "why does the DNR put so much emphasis on deer when talking about dates", I just chuckle. We are small potatos...FACT.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

I know that from around nov 10- nov 30 I do very little if any duck hunting. If waterfowl season went a week or 2 into December I think you would get a little more hunter participation then again depending on the weather. 


Sent from my badazz phone using a badazz app


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> I was going to say the same thing earlier. Deer hunting is king in this state, no matter how much we waterfowlers dont't want to admit it, and the revenue that is generated is enormous. Whenever I see someone post on the waterfowl forum something like "why should we care what deer hunters think" or "why does the DNR put so much emphasis on deer when talking about dates", I just chuckle. We are small potatos...FACT.


Goes back to say 10% of the hunters do 90% of the killing


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

My point about the deer hunting is why should hunters that still want to duck hunt when the hunting is prime because most of the deer hunters are duck hunters in Oct. The numbers skew not because of lack of hunting participation but because of a bigger draw of a different type of hunt. IMO, it's much better come deer season because of lack of competition for spots and including less hunting pressure plus more birds. The bad thing is, you lose some spots because of deer hunters but that happens anytime really as they don't want their trophy molested by duck hunters at anytime. 

Trophy deer hunting has just about ruined hunting as a whole anyways. Way too many egos needing caressed. (caressed) verb, Touch or stroke gently or lovingly, had to throw that in.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Coldwater Charters said:


> My point about the deer hunting is why should hunters that still want to duck hunt when the hunting is prime because most of the deer hunters are duck hunters in Oct. The numbers skew not because of lack of hunting participation but because of a bigger draw of a different type of hunt. IMO, it's much better come deer season because of lack of competition for spots and including less hunting pressure plus more birds. The bad thing is, you lose some spots because of deer hunters but that happens anytime really as they don't want their trophy molested by duck hunters at anytime.
> 
> Trophy deer hunting has just about ruined hunting as a whole anyways. Way too many egos needing caressed. (caressed) verb, Touch or stroke gently or lovingly, had to throw that in.


I think this can be said virtually about all species and its unfortunate. Social media and Media today, isn't about information giving, it's about perception building and provided limited bias information. This is a WHOLE other discussion though.

But I do agree and thats why I was livid about when seasons would go out during thanksgiving...


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

I say set the dates that gives the hunters for a specific species the best opportunity to have a quality hunt during his or her time afield. Don't try to move it around to accomidate people who mainly target another species. That's all I am saying.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Coldwater Charters said:


> I say set the dates that gives the hunters for a specific species the best opportunity to have a quality hunt during his or her time afield. Don't try to move it around to accomidate people who mainly target another species. That's all I am saying.


Yep I agree, but as stated to me many times on here. It's not about quality as it is quantity, and when I say quantity that means "Participation." Because why? Participation=Funding


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

The thing I hate about early season is that the birds don't have their breeding plumage yet. That makes things very difficult for us mallard hunters. This years youth hunt was the most frustrating I've ever been on. I scouted out a real good spot for my brother and cousin and within the first 5 min they had already shot 2 hens. The rest of the afternoon I spent looking through binoculars trying to find a yellow bill and they ended up only getting 2 more teal to end out the night. We had 60 some mallards land in our spread in 3 hours and never fired a shot. 


Sent from my badazz phone using a badazz app


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Nuff Daddy said:


> The thing I hate about early season is that the birds don't have their breeding plumage yet. That makes things very difficult for us mallard hunters. This years youth hunt was the most frustrating I've ever been on. I scouted out a real good spot for my brother and cousin and within the first 5 min they had already shot 2 hens. The rest of the afternoon I spent looking through binoculars trying to find a yellow bill and they ended up only getting 2 more teal to end out the night. We had 60 some mallards land in our spread in 3 hours and never fired a shot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my badazz phone using a badazz app


Id'n a juvie drake becomes so much easier with experience. Gonna be kinda rough moving seasons around based on plumage tho. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rholly2 (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm sure this is gonna anger some but I would like to see the season closed in november. Then add the days to the end of the season. October is great for fair weather hunters to kill some woodies and teal but we don't get great numbers of birds until the end of the season here in sw mich. I look out the living room window at birds on the river all year long and don't start seeing good numbers of greenheads till the end of november. Sure a lot of my ponds and lakes may start freezing over by the end of the season but with a little work I could find/make some open water. I would rather do the work and have GREAT numbers as opposed to having it easy and only a few birds.
I know this wouldn't work for the whole state so hence the need for zone 4 in michigan


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

rholly2 said:


> I'm sure this is gonna anger some but I would like to see the season closed in november. Then add the days to the end of the season. October is great for fair weather hunters to kill some woodies and teal but we don't get great numbers of birds until the end of the season here in sw mich. I look out the living room window at birds on the river all year long and don't start seeing good numbers of greenheads till the end of november. Sure a lot of my ponds and lakes may start freezing over by the end of the season but with a little work I could find/make some open water. I would rather do the work and have GREAT numbers as opposed to having it easy and only a few birds.
> I know this wouldn't work for the whole state so hence the need for zone 4 in michigan


Shouldnt anger anyone. Lots feel the same as you. And yes, thats a good example why we need a 4th zone. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

rholly2 said:


> I'm sure this is gonna anger some but I would like to see the season closed in november. Then add the days to the end of the season. October is great for fair weather hunters to kill some woodies and teal but we don't get great numbers of birds until the end of the season here in sw mich. I look out the living room window at birds on the river all year long and don't start seeing good numbers of greenheads till the end of november. Sure a lot of my ponds and lakes may start freezing over by the end of the season but with a little work I could find/make some open water. I would rather do the work and have GREAT numbers as opposed to having it easy and only a few birds.
> I know this wouldn't work for the whole state so hence the need for zone 4 in michigan


I would agree with this statement, but I wouldn't close all of november. I would reopen the week of thanksgiving. Too many canadas coming through SW MI then and they bring ducks too.:coolgleam


----------



## rholly2 (Feb 21, 2013)

I would be happy with that. Would be alot better than what we have now


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

rholly2 said:


> I'm sure this is gonna anger some but I would like to see the season closed in november. Then add the days to the end of the season. October is great for fair weather hunters to kill some woodies and teal but we don't get great numbers of birds until the end of the season here in sw mich. I look out the living room window at birds on the river all year long and don't start seeing good numbers of greenheads till the end of november. Sure a lot of my ponds and lakes may start freezing over by the end of the season but with a little work I could find/make some open water. I would rather do the work and have GREAT numbers as opposed to having it easy and only a few birds.
> I know this wouldn't work for the whole state so hence the need for zone 4 in michigan


Maybe not all of November, but there is a VERY strong argument for closing waterfowl hunting during gun deer season, then reopening, mainly due tot the fact that many people concentrate on deer hunting during this period anyway (not saying I do, but many do). Problem is you lose the Turkey day vacation time (at least for those of us who get the time off).


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> Maybe not all of November, but there is a VERY strong argument for closing waterfowl hunting during gun deer season, then reopening, mainly due tot the fact that many people concentrate on deer hunting during this period anyway (not saying I do, but many do). Problem is you lose the Turkey day vacation time (at least for those of us who get the time off).


Fail...Again, let's not get started on this deer hunter participation BS. We sacrifice quality enough to meet the needs of Deer Hunters...They did it before with closing over thanksgiving and it sucked...


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Nah I like my November hunting days. Typically the 1st week of november is always a lull though. Seems we get stale weather on the average year so even if we do have ducks, they are not moving. We can pretty much fix a lot of these arguments by either 1) Always open on at least the 2nd saturday in October or 2) Get a zone 4. We all know another zone will not be happening in this life time as there is too much money and power in the Detroit/ Sagnasty areas, sooooooo we just need to hope for a solid 2nd Saturday opener in October.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

craigrh13 said:


> Nah I like my November hunting days. Typically the 1st week of november is always a lull though. Seems we get stale weather on the average year so even if we do have ducks, they are not moving. We can pretty much fix a lot of these arguments by either 1) Always open on at least the 2nd saturday in October or 2) Get a zone 4. We all know another zone will not be happening in this life time as there is too much money and power in the Detroit/ Sagnasty areas, sooooooo we just need to hope for a solid 2nd Saturday opener in October.


I like a week 3 start :corkysm55


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

SBE II said:


> Fail...Again, let's not get started on this deer hunter participation BS. We sacrifice quality enough to meet the needs of Deer Hunters...They did it before with closing over thanksgiving and it sucked...


you're entitled to your opinion. I was merely pointing out that if there were agreement (yeah like that would ever happen :evilsmile) to close from Nov 15-30, the season could potentially be extended well into December.

Can't have our cake and eat it too folks


----------



## rholly2 (Feb 21, 2013)

I agree that it should be closed but not because of deer season. I want season dates based in best chances of seeing game. I think that setting season dates based on other seasons is a mistake.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> you're entitled to your opinion. I was merely pointing out that if there were agreement (yeah like that would ever happen :evilsmile) to close from Nov 15-30, the season could potentially be extended well into December.
> 
> Can't have our cake and eat it too folks


Here we go...What cake? We don't have cake as it is....We been told that we were graced with a 4 day split instead of a 2 day...Its apparent in the other thread people want a later start, and I'm indicating that in prior years they closed thanksgiving...

I can see it now, still starting the first week of October then closing during deer season. In all reality if it weren't for early and late goose I wouldn't purchase a license then. So sick of deer hunters and that participation rule that the DNR is focused on, wish this state would be like SD and listen to the actual waterfowlers and position the season/state for quality hunting...

Great job on getting me going again JD :gaga:


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

rholly2 said:


> I agree that it should be closed but not because of deer season. I want season dates based in best chances of seeing game. I think that setting season dates based on other seasons is a mistake.


I'm confused, I thought you agreed to be open during thanksgiving? :help:


----------



## rholly2 (Feb 21, 2013)

I said I would like it closed during november but would agree to reopening thanksgiving because it would be better than what we have now.


----------



## rholly2 (Feb 21, 2013)

Can never make everyone happy but thought it would be a good compramise


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

rholly2 said:


> I said I would like it closed during november but would agree to reopening thanksgiving because it would be better than what we have now.


Ok good, because JD is talking about a closed Nov 15-30th..


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

SBE II said:


> Here we go...What cake? We don't have cake as it is....We been told that we were graced with a 4 day split instead of a 2 day...Its apparent in the other thread people want a later start, and I'm indicating that in prior years they closed thanksgiving...
> 
> I can see it now, still starting the first week of October then closing during deer season. In all reality if it weren't for early and late goose I wouldn't purchase a license then. So sick of deer hunters and that participation rule that the DNR is focused on, wish this state would be like SD and listen to the actual waterfowlers and position the season/state for quality hunting...
> 
> Great job on getting me going again JD :gaga:


When I said "cake", yes I was referring to the split. We can't have 2 splits. So if the majority voted for an earlier split (such as Nov 15-30), they would lose that late spllit. 

Again, I'm not arguing for the deer hunters. Personally I don't care. But when I said there was a good argument for it, I meant one could easily argue to the powers that be that a majority of the +/- 50k waterfowlers also deer hunt to some extent, and therefore _IT COULD BE ARGUED _ (not necessarily by me) that it makes some sense. Political types would listen to that more than arguing that a minority of hunters in SW Michigan need a 4th zone. And if you'd listen for a second instead of going off the handle, you'd realize you in SW Michigan would get MORE days in December. That's why I said you can't have your cake and eat it too. I'm just sayin....

Chill out there SBE...just a point of discussion. not arguing either way.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

So you guys in SW Michigan give up a few days (Nov 15-30). You all claim those days suck anyway, and you'd rather hunt in December. So which is it? i.e. "can't have your cake and eat it too"


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> So you guys in SW Michigan give up a few days (Nov 15-30). You all claim those days suck anyway, and you'd rather hunt in December. So which is it? i.e. "can't have your cake and eat it too"


NO..We will give you all of Oct and the beginning of the november. Who cares about wood ducks and teal, wood ducks don't decoy anyway, and teal well they're teal. 

This is south of 94 in Zone for:lol:


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> When I said "cake", yes I was referring to the split. We can't have 2 splits. So if the majority voted for an earlier split (such as Nov 15-30), they would lose that late spllit.
> 
> Again, I'm not arguing for the deer hunters. Personally I don't care. But when I said there was a good argument for it, I meant one could easily argue to the powers that be that a majority of the +/- 50k waterfowlers also deer hunt to some extent, and therefore _IT COULD BE ARGUED _ (not necessarily by me) that it makes some sense. Political types would listen to that more than arguing that a minority of hunters in SW Michigan need a 4th zone. And if you'd listen for a second instead of going off the handle, you'd realize you in SW Michigan would get MORE days in December. That's why I said you can't have your cake and eat it too. I'm just sayin....
> 
> Chill out there SBE...just a point of discussion. not arguing either way.



I would agree and that they (politicians) think that 90% of hunters kill 10% of the birds...To where's listening to the little guys, you and I, 10% of the hunters kill 90% of the birds would be an unlikely option because we don't speak in monetary terms and speak in terms of quality.


----------



## rholly2 (Feb 21, 2013)

Ducky....I can have my cake and eat it too...give me a season based on best chances of seeing game. Not based on when other people wont have something else they would rather do


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

SBE II said:


> NO..We will give you all of Oct and the beginning of the november. Who cares about wood ducks and teal, wood ducks don't decoy anyway, and teal well they're teal.
> 
> This is south of 94 in Zone for:lol:


Once again pointing out why you all are in the minority when you look at the big picture of all of the SLP. Try posting a poll with that info and see what kind of results you get


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

rholly2 said:


> Ducky....I can have my cake and eat it too...give me a season based on best chances of seeing game. Not based on when other people wont have something else they would rather do


I like this guy! Welcome to the forum...


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

SBE II said:


> I would agree and that they (politicians) think that 90% of hunters kill 10% of the birds...To where's listening to the little guys, you and I, 10% of the hunters kill 90% of the birds would be an unlikely option because we don't speak in monetary terms and speak in terms of quality.


DING...DING...DING. We've come full-circle and we're right back where we started.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Blah...blah...blah. Like we haven't heard this argument from SW Michigan for what...like 4 years now? 

A 2 x 4 upside the head could not smack reality into your brains :lol:


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> Blah...blah...blah. Like we haven't heard this argument from SW Michigan for what...like 4 years now?
> 
> A 2 x 4 upside the head could not smack reality into your brains :lol:


A few posts ago I was entitled to my opinion, now I'm not?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

SBE II said:


> A few posts ago I was entitled to my opinion, now I'm not?


Doesn't mean you aren't also entitled to a 2x4 upside the head :lol:

Seriously guys, I'm not for a close during gun deer season. So let's get back to discussing something constructive, like the Pope being on Twitter :yikes:


----------



## rholly2 (Feb 21, 2013)

just ducky said:


> Once again pointing out why you all are in the minority when you look at the big picture of all of the SLP. Try posting a poll with that info and see what kind of results you get


I have yet to talk to a duck hunter in my area that thinks we are getting the best chances of harvesting ducks based on our season dates. As a matter of fact every one of them that I have talked to said their best hunting was during the four day hunt. Mine certainly was and I can tell you that I didn't miss a single weekend and hunted many weekdays throughout the season. 
It you want to move season dates based on other seasons how about waiting to open deer season until after duck season closed.The deer are here year around. Sounds stupid to me too. Our best chances of seeing deer is during the rut. We need to have a split season in my opinion...early for woodies and teal late for big ducks....again based on best numbers not other things I would rather be doing.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> Doesn't mean you aren't also entitled to a 2x4 upside the head :lol:
> 
> Seriously guys, I'm not for a close during gun deer season. So let's get back to discussing something constructive, like the Pope being on Twitter :yikes:


Better on twitter than in the young boys Day Care...:evil:


----------



## rholly2 (Feb 21, 2013)

just ducky said:


> Doesn't mean you aren't also entitled to a 2x4 upside the head :lol:
> 
> Seriously guys, I'm not for a close during gun deer season. So let's get back to discussing something constructive, like the Pope being on Twitter :yikes:


Hmmmm....I take it that you can't come up with a good VERBAL rebuttal and that's why you had to move on to a violent one....


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

rholly2 said:


> Hmmmm....I take it that you can't come up with a good VERBAL rebuttal and that's why you had to move on to a violent one....


Just to help out because your new, and I do appreciate your comment. He's saying that because theres a select few of us that won't let it go, and beat the dead horse, and will continue to do so, for a couple of reasons, hopefully it will change, and because we like to drive him nuts.:lol:


----------



## rholly2 (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't mind doing cpr on a dead horse if it is a good one.... I just don't understand the whole arguement of setting dates based on when "other people" would rather do something else. I enjoy hunting all of michigans game and a lot of seasons overlap


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

rholly2 said:


> I don't mind doing cpr on a dead horse if it is a good one.... I just don't understand the whole arguement of setting dates based on when "other people" would rather do something else. I enjoy hunting all of michigans game and a lot of seasons overlap


As SBE said...since you're new here, go back and do a search of the topic of season dates and you'll get the entire long-winded discussion from every angle possible over the past several years.

I'm saying...as SBE pointed out...I'm not going there again. that's all.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

SBE II said:


> Just to help out because your new, and I do appreciate your comment. He's saying that because theres a select few of us that won't let it go, and beat the dead horse, and will continue to do so, for a couple of reasons, hopefully it will change, and because we like to drive him nuts.:lol:


Thanks...hit the nail on the head. But one correction however...we drive EACH OTHER nuts.  We still agree to disagree, which is fine, but now we do it more constructively.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

just ducky said:


> Maybe not all of November, but there is a VERY strong argument for closing waterfowl hunting during gun deer season, then reopening, mainly due tot the fact that many people concentrate on deer hunting during this period anyway


I'd have to imagine even with deer hunting occuring in November that there are still more hunting hours expended in November than there would be if those days were added to December.


----------



## rholly2 (Feb 21, 2013)

Well since I am new here maybe you could enlighten me on what the most important factor should be when considering season dates....just looking for your opinion. It you feel there are multiple factors maybe you could list a few in order of importance. Again I realize that it will be your opinion.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

rholly2 said:


> Ducky....I can have my cake and eat it too...give me a season based on best chances of seeing game. Not based on when other people wont have something else they would rather do


You have a chance all fall if you are willing to drive when they are not in your back yard.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

rholly2 said:


> Well since I am new here maybe you could enlighten me on what the most important factor should be when considering season dates....just looking for your opinion. It you feel there are multiple factors maybe you could list a few in order of importance. Again I realize that it will be your opinion.


I'll be glad to...but not until about July, when this discussion annually takes place leading up to the August CWAC meeting. Until then, I'm not getting into this while there's still snow on the ground. 

But hang around here...you'll be welcome to join in then.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> I'd have to imagine even with deer hunting occuring in November that there are still more hunting hours expended in November than there would be if those days were added to December.


Probably true if you once again look at the big picture across the SLP. For me personally, deer season is the first couple days of gun season, and maybe one or two days or partial days leading up to Nov 30th. I'm still doing more waterfowling during November than December. But that's just me. And no, I don't hunt west or SW Michigan.


----------



## rholly2 (Feb 21, 2013)

TSS Caddis said:


> You have a chance all fall if you are willing to drive when they are not in your back yard.


I do drive to them....as most of is have to it we want good numbers. But it you wait a couple weeks they will be in our backyard. They show up in great numbers at the end of the season and we'll beyond


----------



## rholly2 (Feb 21, 2013)

just ducky said:


> I'll be glad to...but not until about July, when this discussion annually takes place leading up to the August CWAC meeting. Until then, I'm not getting into this while there's still snow on the ground.
> 
> But hang around here...you'll be welcome to join in then.


Will be looking forward to it


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

rholly2 said:


> Well since I am new here maybe you could enlighten me on what the most important factor should be when considering season dates....just looking for your opinion. It you feel there are multiple factors maybe you could list a few in order of importance. Again I realize that it will be your opinion.


Basically, Shi posse indicates that the migration pushes through late october. When for us real SW people we don't see new birds until the ladder part of november and typically agree later is better (Mallards and Canada hunters). Diver hunters because divers do typically push first IMO fear that they will get froze out...Some have even made migration maps to mock us saying we have a east to west migration. It all realistically points into the direction that 94 south could be a solid zone 4


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Myself and most of my buddies I hunt with would prefer a later opener for more days in December. We hunt the bay and are less concerned with being froze out in Dec. then we are about swatting bugs in early Oct. We have had alot more quality in December then in early Oct.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

4th Zone, and place Saginaw bay in it as the whole zone, and maybe even some line through the east side of the southern part of the state. They are the ones losing the most if we went to later dates, as they have the most participation from a numbers point. So if we gave them the ability to choose their dream dates, it would open up endless possibilities to SW MI. 

I also am a firm believer that each zone does NOT have to open up the weekend after the zone north of it. 

SW MI's biggest dilema is Saginaw Bay, and the Shiawasee Flats. Until they stop dictating what our season dates will be, we are doomed to accept it as normal. 

I would love to see a closure in November, open back up Thanksgiving Day and run it out through December. I would be all for it if we open the first Sat in Oct. If we don't, I would really like to see the third Saturday in October be the opening day for south zone. THis is just my opinion. The best quality and participation comes later in the season (around SW MI) when the birds really show up in good numbers. No matter how you others like to sugar coat the experience, participation is based on quality.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Bellyup said:


> 4th Zone, and place Saginaw bay in it as the whole zone, and maybe even some line through the east side of the southern part of the state. They are the ones losing the most if we went to later dates, as they have the most participation from a numbers point. So if we gave them the ability to choose their dream dates, it would open up endless possibilities to SW MI.
> 
> I also am a firm believer that each zone does NOT have to open up the weekend after the zone north of it.
> 
> ...


SHI Posse here's your cue...:evilsmile


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Bellyup said:


> ...SW MI's biggest dilema is Saginaw Bay, and the Shiawasee Flats....


Okay I'll bite on that top water bait you threw :evilsmile

Yes, Saginaw Bay area hunters (both sides) play a big part in what all of us in the SLP see for season dates. But if you think Shiawassee Flats is the only group that disagreed with you, you're sorely mistaken. Try a majority of the SLP hunters, which is why you were not granted a 4th zone. Try Fish Point, Harsens, LSC, Point Mouillee, and on and on. If only you were a fly on the wall at one of our Shiawassee Flats meetings when the 4th zone was discussed leading up to that infamous CWAC meeting, you would know that many of us pushed hard to break away from Saginaw Bay dates, and for you all in SW Michigan to get a 4th zone. Unfortunately the association membership as a whole (much like CWAC as a whole) did not buy it. Be careful judging an entire organization like Shiawassee by your personal feud with a single member...I'm just sayin.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

just ducky said:


> Okay I'll bite on that top water bait you threw :evilsmile
> 
> Yes, Saginaw Bay area hunters (both sides) play a big part in what all of us in the SLP see for season dates. But if you think Shiawassee Flats is the only group that disagreed with you, you're sorely mistaken. Try a majority of the SLP hunters, which is why you were not granted a 4th zone. Try Fish Point, Harsens, LSC, Point Mouillee, and on and on. If only you were a fly on the wall at one of our Shiawassee Flats meetings when the 4th zone was discussed leading up to that infamous CWAC meeting, you would know that many of us pushed hard to break away from Saginaw Bay dates, and for you all in SW Michigan to get a 4th zone. Unfortunately the association membership as a whole (much like CWAC as a whole) did not buy it. Be careful judging an entire organization like Shiawassee by your personal feud with a single member...I'm just sayin.


I have no feud with him, he has a fued with everyone... just saying. It has been terrific since he adjusted his setting to ignore my posts. 

Next, simply put, I am not saying YOUR group at Shia. That area is huge, adjacent to the bay, and is one of the MGMT Areas that holds a LOT of weight in determing migration dates, peak participation based on the refudge, etc. You guys have even admitted the only GMU we have on the west side is Todds Farm.... and that is a poor representation compared to the number of GMU's on the east side... just saying, and stating facts, SIR. 

And in my opinion, the only reason a 4th zone did not fly is becasue a bunch of people were to scared to try something new... and think they know it all.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Bellyup said:


> I have no feud with him, he has a fued with everyone... just saying. It has been terrific since he adjusted his setting to ignore my posts.
> 
> Next, simply put, I am not saying YOUR group at Shia. That area is huge, adjacent to the bay, and is one of the MGMT Areas that holds a LOT of weight in determing migration dates, peak participation based on the refudge, etc. You guys have even admitted the only GMU we have on the west side is Todds Farm.... and that is a poor representation compared to the number of GMU's on the east side... just saying, and stating facts, SIR.
> 
> And in my opinion, the only reason a 4th zone did not fly is becasue a bunch of people were to scared to try something new... and think they know it all.


Not to mention just to show how different each side of the state is the SW portion of the state is in MVP to where the east is not...


----------

